# A chi interessa la crisi



## clarissa85

Buona sera, eccomi di nuovo con un'altra domanda. Lavorando sempre su questo progetto di aiuto all'Africa, vorrei tradurre in francese il titolo seguente: "A chi interessa la crisi africana?" L'articolo poi parla di chi approfitta della crisi, delle imprese mondiali che colgono l'occasione per vendere le armi... insomma, "interessarsi" in questo titolo ha una connotazione negativa. Vorrei dunque trovare una parola che esprima la stessa cosa in francese, ma non sono sicura se la frase "Qui s'intéresse à la crise africaine?" abbia lo stesso significato in francese. C'é qualcuno che me lo possa confermare? Altrimenti sto valutando anche "Qui profite de la crise...", ma questa espressione mi sembra già un po' troppo esplicita. Magari c'é "un'espressione di mezzo"? Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir 

J'attends les experts, mais mon avis est que des journalistes aimeraient un titre comme
*"À qui profite la crise ?"*
qui joue sur l'expression "À qui profite le crime ?"

(oui, je vois que ce titre a déjà été pas mal utilisé )


----------



## clarissa85

Merci DearPrudence!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Clarissa,
Se vuoi la via di mezzo, mi pare che "Crise africaine : qui intéresse-t'elle ?" o "Qui est intéressé par la crise africaine ?" proponga le stesse sfumature della versione italiana. Devo riconoscere che la versione di DP (ciao ) si troverà più spesso come titolo o intertitolo giornalistico, ma secondo me lascia supporre che questa crisi sia mantenuta artificialmente.
Se dovessi continuare con questa traduzione, sarebbe utile per noi vedere il testo completo per potere aiutarti in modo più efficace. Avresti un link?


----------



## clarissa85

Ciao matoupaschat, grazie! Purtroppo non ho il link, il testo non si trova su internet... ma infatti l'articolo dice apertamente che questa crisi é artificialmente alimentata da quelli che approfittano dello stato di chaos nei paesi in guerra ecc. ed é sicuramente questa l'idea principale dell'autore. Poi però parla anche del fatto che i mezzi di communicazione internazionali sono poco interessati a quello che succede in Africa. Credo dunque - e correggetemi se sbaglio -che il titolo italiano "A chi interessa la crisi" giochi su queste due interpretazioni possibili. La tua frase "Qui est intéressé par la crise africaine ?" mi sembra perfetta, mi chiedevo solo se utilizzando il verbo "intéresser/s'intéresser" era possibile per un francese di vedere entrambi i significati. Non conoscevo l'espressione proposta da DP "A qui profite..." e sono felice di averla scoperta, grazie ancora matoupaschat et DearPrudence! Mi avete aiutato non solo con il francese ma anche a chiarirmi le idee!


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo che tutt'e due i significati sono intuibili con il verbo "intéresser" transitivo usato o no al passivo, il che è meno evidente con la forma pronominale riflessiva. Ecco la ragione per cui mi ero dato ieri sera un po' di tempo per riflettere prima di risponderti e di proporti "Qui est intéressé par la crise africaine ?". Ben inteso, come in italiano, forse ci si rende conto del doppio senso solo alla lettura del testo completo.
Ciao!
Matou


----------



## clarissa85

Grazie Matou!


----------

